# Einmalnummer



## Heiko (19 April 2007)

Auch ne nette Idee zum Vermeiden von Werbeanrufen:
http://www.einmalnummer.de

Gerade für Verkaufsanzeigen in Zeitungen würde sich das empfehlen...


----------

